

Evernote compromised: usernames, email address, hashed passwords leaked - bdcravens

From email I just received (my password failed an hour or so ago when they reset):<p>Dear Evernote user,<p>Evernote's Operations &#38; Security team has discovered and blocked suspicious activity on the Evernote network that appears to have been a coordinated attempt to access secure areas of the Evernote Service.<p>As a precaution to protect your data, we have decided to implement a password reset. Please read below for details and instructions.<p>In our security investigation, we have found no evidence that any of the content you store in Evernote was accessed, changed or lost. We also have no evidence that any payment information for Evernote Premium or Evernote Business customers was accessed.<p>The investigation has shown, however, that the individual(s) responsible were able to gain access to Evernote user information, which includes usernames, email addresses associated with Evernote accounts, and encrypted passwords. Even though this information was accessed, the passwords stored by Evernote are protected by one-way encryption. (In technical terms, they are hashed and salted.)
======
tokenadult
See the Evernote blog post submission already extensively discussed on the
front page of HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5309866>

